# Update On Precious Matilda



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This little girl has just won my heart. She was here for just a few days, and let me tell you,
she is a happy little camper. I love her with all my heart. Her foster mom is so fighting for her,
as she also sees a soul worth saving. Here's the update. Please help if you can. 

You are receiving this email because you have shown compassion to Matilda, who was rescued from Lancaster shelter with the help of Lhasa Happy Homes on April 17. 



Having spent the last month fostering Matilda, and lobbying very hard for her future, I feel strongly that this 7-pound sweetheart deserves a last ditch effort to find out why she is under attack. I have wrestled back and forth with the argument as to whether more money should be raised and spent – when it could be used to save other dogs that Randee is seeking treatment for at Lhasa Happy Homes. Randee signed on to seek all options for Matilda, and she has not wavered in her commitment to do what is best for Matilda. Edie Gobbi and her fellow members of the American Maltese Association have been a wonderful support and I'm so grateful for their efforts to help Matilda. I welcome discussion on Matilda's quality of life and future prospects. The veterinary specialists that have examined Matilda all believe that Matilda has been fighting for her life for a very long time. It makes me crazy mad that her owners would then toss her into the shelter to be euthanized like garbage – she has come this far for a good reason. 



Matilda was recently examined by neurologist Dr. Wayne Berry who narrowed down the cause of her neurological deficits, consistent with cerebellar and vestibular system derangement to be the possible result from a congenital anomaly to structural damage secondary to a brain tumor or stroke – inflammatory brain disease being a differential. Without knowing Matilda's history and without an MRI, it is impossible to know. Dr. Berry doubts that an MRI or CSF analysis would result in finding a treatable disorder. 



Matilda was also examined by an ophthalmologist who performed an optical ultrasound and discovered complete retinal detachment in both eyes. She concluded that Matilda has been blind for some time. How long, we will never know. Her blindness explains her very slow recovery of vestibular like symptoms – Matilda simply cannot see the horizon line to correct herself – she has no point of reference. Dr. Berry said that she does very well considering her disabilities. 



An x-ray of Matilda's chest area revealed no abnormalities (no tumors) and her blood work is normal (results will be normal for brain tumors.)



I have been exchanging emails with Professors of Neurology/Neurosurgery at the Department of Clinical Sciences North Carolina State University and UC Davis. The UC Davis department of Veterinary Neurology have no money available for diagnostic work, but they do have one for neurological surgery. If an MRI or CTF spinal tap were to discover something operable – like a tumor – then Matilda would qualify for a grant to cover her surgery for the amount up to $2000. 



The chances of her having something treatable are slim, but that does not mean that she cannot be made more comfortable through treatment (anti inflammatory drugs for reducing fluid on the brain etc.) Without knowing what is causing her ailments it makes it very hard to prescribe a treatment plan, and very hard to find a forever home for Matilda. Five vets have examined Matilda and not one has suggested that Matilda should be euthanized – they all remarked that she seems happy considering all that is going on with her and she is not in any pain. 



The first places I researched MRI's were charging around $2000 and that did not even include a CSF tap. I found a place called VCA All Animal Care Referral Center in Fountain Valley and they will only charge $900 to complete all diagnostics, including the MRI and a CSF Tap. It will cost $900 to complete every diagnostic necessary to find out what wrong with Matilda – then there is that slim chance that we will never know. If they find a condition that is operable then we qualify for a grant with UC Davis. There is a huge benefit to knowing – even ruling out certain things is useful – then we will know what therapies to pursue – even different diets to try. 



If you have donated to Matilda, thank you. If you would like to donate to Matilda's MRI, please go to:





http://www.lhasahappyhomes.org/HLM_Custom_SpecialNeeds.aspx


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's Matilda's foster parents, and of course, Matilda :wub: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...&hl=Matilda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb, I just donated! God Bless Little Matilda and I hope she gets the work that needs to be done~~~ :tender: :flowers: :tender:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh bless your heart. Matilda thanks you from the bottom of hers. She is the sweetest little thing I've ever known.

Here's a couple recent pics her foster mom sent:

[attachment=52975:Matilda1.jpg]

[attachment=52976:Matilda2.jpg]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb, thank you for posting about Matilda, i can see how you fell in love with that little angel i know i have and i haven't even met her. I donated and hopefully they can raise enough money to get her the help she needs. I'll be keeping that little angel in my prayers that she gets everything she needs. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Hapy to have donated, Deb...Please send her kisses from me...x0x0 N :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ May 22 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779880


> Deb, thank you for posting about Matilda, i can see how you fell in love with that little angel i know i have and i haven't even met her. I donated and hopefully they can raise enough money to get her the help she needs. I'll be keeping that little angel in my prayers that she gets everything she needs. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much. I just can't get her out of my mind. Gosh she was a joy while she was here. She definately wants to live, and is enjoying life.
She's a good little girl, that's for sure.

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 22 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779890


> :wub: Happy to have donated, Deb...Please send her kisses from me...x0x0 N :wub:[/B]



Bless your heart, Nanci. You are always there for us. You helped tremendously with Matilda, while she was here. You are her "Auntie Nanci".
She sends her love, and gratitude. We'll get her thru this. I can't wait to have her back here for awhile. She was a blast. Full of love and life.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Done, sweetie. I wish I could pay all of Matilda's bills. Anything for this beautiful girl.
xoxoxo


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so happy she is doing good  we donated for her as randee let me rescue my demi from her so i am forever greatful to randee for giving us our first baby maltese - she is a great person. I so hope matilda will have the best life


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Deb, that sweet little girl fights her way through each day. How could we not help her make it a little easier. God love her I've never seen such a sweet face.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ May 22 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779915


> Done, sweetie. I wish I could pay all of Matilda's bills. Anything for this beautiful girl.
> xoxoxo[/B]


Kerry ~ Me too. I would give her the moon, if I could. Although she has her problems (we all do) she is a doll.
I've had so many come and go, yet she is soooo stuck in my head. She wants to live. 

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 22 2009, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779916


> so happy she is doing good  we donated for her as randee let me rescue my demi from her so i am forever greatful to randee for giving us our first baby maltese - she is a great person. I so hope matilda will have the best life[/B]


Yep, they are a good rescue. Randee is stickin' by Matilda, and Bronwyn (foster mom). Matilda sends her love.

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ May 22 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779927


> Deb, that sweet little girl fights her way through each day. How could we not help her make it a little easier. God love her I've never seen such a sweet face.[/B]


OMG!! You're right. Her face is to die for. She is beautiful, inside and out. We'll help her in this fight of hers. She's not alone, huh?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Deb, thank you for bringing this to our attention and giving us the opportunity to help sweet lil Matilda. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh Deb, what a face on that precious girl...and she so deserves this chance. Thank you all who are taking such good care of her now and we are so touched by her and have donated.

Thanks Deb for posting this.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Done! I'm happy to help such a sweetheart!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am happy to help, she is a cutie!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be more than happy to donate too. (Can we find out how the fund raising is going from time to time? I hope it doesn't take too long to reach the goal).


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Donated! Thank you Deb for the update...... I can't wait to hear more..  

You are truely an amazing person for the unlimited amount of love you give these babies... Thank you for bringing Matilda into our lives..... I pray each and everyday that we can all pull together and save this sweet angel who clearly has a path from God.

Lots of love to you.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Done! She's so cute! I hope they can help her.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Deb,

She is a sweet girl and I'm glad that I could help. 

Debbie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW $1,590 so far!! What a great outpouring of help for Matilda!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh my goodness!! Thank you so much everyone. Little Matilda sends her love. And let me tell ya,
she has so much love to give. Brings tears to my eyes. :grouphug: 

So you go little girl. :rockon:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I just donated. I am so sorry that I did not see this earlier but we are out of town and just settled in for the night from the late day and early evening activities. Please let me know if there is anything else that I can do.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Done. Thank you Deb for helping Matilda she is such a cutie.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a little doll :wub: - how could I not?? :ThankYou: Deb, for all you do, again and again and again and again....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

We just came back to home (Ohio) from Florida so I haven't had much time on the computer. I'm just now seeing this and I'll donate. I hope that precious girl get the help she needs.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Tomorrow is the day for Matilda's MRI. Lots of love, luck and good wishes to you, beautiful girl.
xoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ May 26 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781427


> Tomorrow is the day for Matilda's MRI. Lots of love, luck and good wishes to you, beautiful girl.
> xoxoxo[/B]


Oh Kerry, I'm soooo nervous about this. I'm getting a bit excited, hoping/praying, for something.

So yep, good luck little angel. You're in my thoughts, and prayers, honey.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I so very much hope you can find out what is wrong. She has so many symptoms that my Marshmallow had and that was due to a brain injury. Matilda has adjusted very well to her condition and as long as she has a quality of life there is no need to do anything but love her. :wub: 

My very best wishes for you to find out what is going on with her. :heart:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ May 26 2009, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781492


> I so very much hope you can find out what is wrong. She has so many symptoms that my Marshmallow had and that was due to a brain injury. Matilda has adjusted very well to her condition and *as long as she has a quality of life there is no need to do anything but love her. :wub:
> 
> *My very best wishes for you to find out what is going on with her. :heart:[/B]



Yep, Deborah, you are right on, girlfriend!! :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deb,

I received an incredibly nice e-mail about precious Matilda. They mentioned her MRI tomorrow....keeping this sweet girl in my thoughts and prayers. They said Matilda is getting support as far away as Austraila...she sure deserves it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It is heartbreaking to read about all those other dogs on the site, but thankfully they are now being cared for. Those people are angels.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Deb, any results yet? I am so curious as to what they discovered...I did not give my e mail when I dontated so I am not up to date...x0x0x0 N


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I didn't get an email either. Hmmm, Nanci, you don't think it's just you and me that was left out, do you? :biggrin: 

Hope someone updates soon.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ May 29 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782806


> I didn't get an email either. Hmmm, Nanci, you don't think it's just you and me that was left out, do you? :biggrin:
> 
> Hope someone updates soon.[/B]


 :biggrin: Not sure, but I did not leave my e mail addy.. Did you Lynne???


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know I how I missed this thread!  I just made a donation for sweet Matilda!!!! I only wish that I could do more!!! Praying that Matilda's MRI went well!!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I hope that there will be an update soon about precious Matilda!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Donation on the way Deb :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I spoke with Bronwyne, a couple hours ago. 

Seems to be conflicting results. We are now waiting for the final results.

We do not want to pass off information, which is not correct. 

One prognosis was not great, the other was. So we are hopefull.

We wait. Bronwyne has a specialist looking at the MRI, so we'll know more then.

Oh, Geeze, please keep her in your prayers. She's a good girl.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ May 29 2009, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782817


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ May 29 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782806





> I didn't get an email either. Hmmm, Nanci, you don't think it's just you and me that was left out, do you? :biggrin:
> 
> Hope someone updates soon.[/B]


 :biggrin: Not sure, but I did not leave my e mail addy.. Did you Lynne???
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, Nancy, I didn't specifically write out my email addy, but thought that it just went along with the payment on paypal. Oh well. Maybe someone will update us here. hugs

Edited to add: posted this reply before I read Deb's update.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

wish i saw this earlier....i just donated, Matilda is such a doll, :wub: I really hope she gets the care she needs and recovers!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If you paid by PayPal, she will likely have your email address as it usually is in the PayPal notification to the recipient. Here is the email. Her phone # was at the bottom and I removed it for this posting:

"Dear friend of Matilda,

You are receiving this email because you generously donated to Matilda’s MRI. Matilda’s MRI and other diagnostics will be performed on Wednesday 27th of May. As soon as I have the results I will let you know the outcome. You are a very special person for giving to a little dog in a distant corner of the country. Matilda has received support from as far as Australia – she is a special girl.

Kind regards,

Bronwyne Mirkovich"


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 29 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782929


> If you paid by PayPal, she will likely have your email address as it usually is in the PayPal notification to the recipient. Here is the email. Her phone # was at the bottom and I removed it for this posting:
> 
> "Dear friend of Matilda,
> 
> ...



Thank you, Sher.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just a side note: Her phone # is there, with the email updates, but do not call her. She will email updates.

Thanks for mentioning that, Sher. I know how busy she is, with her rescues, Matilda, vets, etc. Bronwyne is totally awesome.

Keep the prayers coming, for Matilda, Bronwyne, hubby, and their fluffies.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Many many prayers tonight for Matilda!

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been worrying about her so...prayers are non-stop.
xoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

fyi, i got the same confirmation email but not updates, which is ok. there is some updated info on the website where I donated, in Matilda's section.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping that sweet girl in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------

